# I need practice (taking requests, I guess)



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

So, I want to be a decent writer, and I think I'm alright.

Only problem is, I have extremely little motivation and nothing to write _about._ I've been playing Fallout 3 for almost six days straight and so have spent a little time writing about the non-cannon vault experiments (which, interestingly enough, is exactly why the developers left many, many vaults undefined).

So, give me ideas. I only do fiction, and will probably only do furry stuff. Don't expect a novel, only a few pages. Something long enough to give me a bit of practice, but not long enough to where I get unmotivated to finish the damn thing.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, I cannot give a very specific request, since anything I would want written I will do myself.


I don't know. Write about an anthro who holds some boring day job in some government agency that normally has very exciting antics (like say... a secretary for the FBI or CIA). Yearning for some excitement of his/her own, he/she sets out to try and move up the ladder to a field position. Unfortunately, things start to spiral out of control when an opposing agency (KGB? Some villainous group?) mistakes him for a more important person within his agency.


From there, the rest is up to you. It could be comedic, tragic, or action packed depending on how you wanted to end it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't make a Gary Stu or Mary Sue. That shit turns poeple off, fast.  That's why no one likes Master Chief. Well Halo fanboys think he's teh coolest, but they wouldn't know a good story line if it bit them in the ass.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 8, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Don't make a Gary Stu or Mary Sue. That shit turns poeple off, fast. That's why no one likes Master Chief. Well Halo fanboys think he's teh coolest, but they wouldn't know a good story line if it bit them in the ass.


Ehm? He's not asking for advice here, but suggestions.

So yeah, try writing about a Mary Sue and making it interesting, maybe.

EIDT: A few pages? Nevermind, forget that idea, it would be impossible at that point.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 8, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ehm? He's not asking for advice here, but suggestions.
> 
> So yeah, try writing about a Mary Sue and making it interesting, maybe.
> 
> EIDT: A few pages? Nevermind, forget that idea, it would be impossible at that point.


 
That is a suggestion, I suggest he doesn't make a Mary Sue.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 8, 2009)

Do something about an anthropomorphic soldier returning home from Iraq after losing his tail and suffering other wounds when his Humvee drove over an IED.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Something monotonous that turns into something exciting, like a day at work where one of the employees snap and go on a murderous rampage.


----------



## Whipblade (Jul 9, 2009)

A day in the life of a junkie fur?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I don't know. Write about an anthro who holds some boring day job in some government agency that normally has very exciting antics (like say... a secretary for the FBI or CIA). Yearning for some excitement of his/her own, he/she sets out to try and move up the ladder to a field position. Unfortunately, things start to spiral out of control when an opposing agency (KGB? Some villainous group?) mistakes him for a more important person within his agency.



I'll probably go with this one, simply because I've _never_ done something with spies/espionage before and it would be good practice for me.

After I finish up my Fallout shit, I'll get on this one.


----------

